
Ask HN: Other than Google, is anyone using Deep Networks commercially? - hsikka
I recently listened to this talk https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Jnunp-EymJQ&amp;amp=&amp;feature=youtu.be<p>and I&#x27;ve been thinking a lot about large scale, modular neural networks recently and their applicability in many real world settings.<p>Other than Google, and maybe other FAANG Cos to a lesser extent, it seems like no company is really leveraging massive distributed systems and massive modular, mixture of expert models.<p>Isn&#x27;t there a huge opportunity to help Fortune 500 Cos build these systems out?
======
navjack27
All over the place dude. Valve uses em for detecting cheaters in CSGO.

